# stanza clutch problems



## vivieed (Jul 23, 2004)

My 93 stanza has 93000 miles on it. Problem is the clutch!!! I have had it replaced twice in the last two weeks. I have even had other clutch parts also replaced. Problem is even though it appears to allow me to change gears, the tachometer shows that this vehicle will only go up to 3000rpms. Mechanic says it is operator problem. First operator my son, second operator me. End result from driving this vehicle is burned out clutch. If you have any suggestions please offer them. Email [email protected]
thank you
undefinedundefinedundefined


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

sounds to me like an improperly adjusted clutch, no "operator problem" could burn through a clutch in a week.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

T3rry said:


> sounds to me like an improperly adjusted clutch, no "operator problem" could burn through a clutch in a week.



or wrong disc/pressure plate for the application


----------

